# Herms control panel



## Nebes (11/4/16)

Hi all I have just ordered a heap of gear for a control panel from the states which consisted of 3 pids and a timer with a heap of other gear for my 4v electric herms my question is I also ordered 3 position switches can I use the switch in the sequence of ON _OFF_ ONTIMER they are 2 normally open switches the plan is when it is ontimer the timer will work and also the element will be on is this going to work or am I better off ordering some more switches?


----------



## mofox1 (12/4/16)

Electric brewery type components? Just grab a bunch of spare NO and NC contactors for the switches, and you can wire up the logic you want. No need for more switches.

I've done things like making only one element switch be able to be "on" at a time by going thru a NC contactor on the other element switch. Have an alarm going thru a connected path should this scenario arise, too.

I might grab some more contactors so that the element will only fire if the pump is on... Dry fired once by accident and it scared the shit out of me.


----------



## klangers (22/4/16)

Very difficult to tell what you need without a wiring diagram showing how you plan to hook it up. Otherwise it's sort of like walking into a restaurant and saying "I'm hungry. Will this steak make me not hungry?".


----------



## Nebes (25/4/16)

Have just got a heap of the parts in the panel today just have to sort out what power points or plugs I will be using get them mount them and paint the box then the fun will begin wiring it all up


----------



## kevinj (26/4/16)

further than I've got.
still in the drawing / dreaming stag
every time i look at them i want to change something.
happy with the pluming lay out, even though the pumps are upside down, makes more seance for the drawings.


----------



## Nebes (6/5/16)

Up to the wiring up stage now its all comming together slowly 
It should be right to fire up in a few weeks and test it out.


----------



## Mr B (6/5/16)

Looking good.

Where did you het those switches for the pumps and elements?

Do they require a contactor?


----------



## Nebes (6/5/16)

Mr B said:


> Looking good.
> 
> Where did you het those switches for the pumps and elements?
> 
> Do they require a contactor?


I got everything from auber instruments in the states there all 240v not quite sure what eles i need a mate is wiring it up from this point as he is sparky and likes to tinker


----------



## Nebes (28/5/16)

Herms control box almost ready to fire up on the brewery one more rcd to go in and a 32amp plug and some lables and it is done


----------



## boybrewer (14/7/16)

Nice job Nebes :icon_drool2:


----------



## mofox1 (14/7/16)

beer belly said:


> Nice job Nebes :icon_drool2:


Yep, sexy looking box there...

Is it done yet, is it done yet?


----------



## Nebes (14/7/16)

mofox1 said:


> Yep, sexy looking box there...
> 
> Is it done yet, is it done yet?


Hey yeh mate its all done so far so good


----------



## mofox1 (14/7/16)

What - with no control panel cherry poppin' brew pics?!

Reported.


----------



## Nebes (16/7/16)

mofox1 said:


> What - with no control panel cherry poppin' brew pics?!
> 
> Reported.


Haha i did take some pics i will post them up today


----------



## Nebes (16/7/16)

The maiden voyage was this beer and how it was set up it went pretty well no hickups besides a leak from the water filters


----------



## Nebes (16/7/16)

Then this was brew no 2 a week later also brought some new pots for it as well.
Still trying to figure out how to program the auber ramp soak pid a bit more other then that it is going well.
I will be putting a second element in the boil kettel just to get it to boil a bit quicker with the new pots.


----------



## mofox1 (16/7/16)

That's going to be a real shiny setup you got there... Nice work.


----------



## Hairy camel (4/9/16)

Looks great nebes I'm looking at building one but I need someone to wire it up 
Do you have a wiring diagram laying around?


----------



## Nebes (4/9/16)

Hairy camel said:


> Looks great nebes I'm looking at building one but I need someone to wire it up
> Do you have a wiring diagram laying around?


Hi no sorry i dont have a diagram a mate of mine wired it up for me i just brought the bits for him and told him what i wanted it to do


----------

